

So, I'm Learning Meteor.js - thecooluser
https://medium.com/p/21b419d543ba

======
sgdesign
Thanks for mentioning Discover Meteor! My own experience with Meteor is pretty
similar to yours, it was definitely one of the easiest frameworks to get
started with.

